# The best coffee machines on the market now



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have just been educated by the telegraph.....

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/food-and-drink/equipment/the-best-coffee-machines/

If it wasn't sad, it would be funny....I mean the article doesn't even give a hint really that there might be better out there....can you imagine having purchased their 9/10 machine the Jura S8 BTC and coming on here all proud having dropped £1495 big ones at JL. Then showing photos of your kit and we're all like:


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

What the frig is that Dulce gusto pasta shape thing?!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

One post a day on here that.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I just love the idea that people who drink filter 'aren't too fussed about their coffee'!!! I guess I should remember that next time I'm using the chemex and tweaking the grind/ pour to try to get the best flavours....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> What the frig is that Dulce gusto pasta shape thing?!


Just another environmentally unfriendly pod machine in it's open position.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Honestly, can someone educate me on this? Even as a complete amateur I know most of that is crap.

How can they come up with this stuff? Are they paid by someone in particular? What qualifies them?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Amazon. Amazon. Amazon. Amazon. What a missed chance - they could have done their homework (instead of revamping a similar guide from last year, the year before etc) and aimed potential customers to independent sellers. On Saturday the Weekend section will be full of how we should support local shops, go greener than green, reduce waste. Grrrrrrr


----------



## cozzie21 (Mar 28, 2016)

"Coffee connoisseurs swear by bean-to-cup makers"

Lols.

Not quite sure about leaving my espresso in the hands of a bean to cup machine. Hmmm...how much were they paid to say this crap??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dr Forinor said:


> Honestly, can someone educate me on this? Even as a complete amateur I know most of that is crap.
> 
> How can they come up with this stuff? Are they paid by someone in particular? What qualifies them?


If only you knew just how much we are fed that's influenced, sponsored, paid by....in the coffee world.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> If only you knew just how much we are fed that's influenced, sponsored, paid by....in the coffee world.


It's quite sad, isn't it.


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Someone should make a browser plugin that blocks stupidity on some sites.

Adblock is not powerful enough.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Well silly me - why did I go to the trouble and expense of swapping my Nespresso Pixie for a Gaggia Classic and Mignon? It seems I'd have been as well off sticking with the Pixie.


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

At least they got the aeropress right. Sort of.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Dumnorix said:


> I just love the idea that people who drink filter 'aren't too fussed about their coffee'!!! I guess I should remember that next time I'm using the chemex and tweaking the grind/ pour to try to get the best flavours....


That cracked me right up!

"For people who genuinely couldn't give a shit about the difference between coffee and silt dredged out of a river but clearly want something to take up space on an unused area of worktop, why not try a filter coffee machine?"


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

Well actually number 1 on the list was aeorpress, and quite frankly for somebody who is jut getting into coffee its a fantastic piece of kit and cant go wrong for the price usually around £30 or there about.

The rest of the machines on the list I dislike purely for the environmental impact of pods.

Aeorpress is so versatile and actually makes really really good coffee. I love it because it portable take it with when I'm travelling along with my hario slim.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

louiseb said:


> Well actually number 1 on the list was aeorpress, and quite frankly for somebody who is jut getting into coffee its a fantastic piece of kit and cant go wrong for the price usually around £30 or there about.
> 
> The rest of the machines on the list I dislike purely for the environmental impact of pods.
> 
> It so versatile and actually makes really really good coffee. I love it because it portable take it with when I'm travelling along with my hario slim.


Yeah the AP has a place on that list for sure


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Do they just see what comes out at the top of amazon or something?

In all fairness, I guess they're focusing on 'affordable' consumer grade gear - most of us here have prosumer levels of gear which are far more expensive than what most people would be comfortable on spending.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

khampal said:


> Do they just see what comes out at the top of amazon or something?
> 
> In all fairness, I guess they're focusing on 'affordable' consumer grade gear - most of us here have prosumer levels of gear which are far more expensive than what most people would be comfortable on spending.


No, they just organise the list by which manufacturer pays the largest advertising sum.

They will have a sales team who will call manufacturers and say "place X on this list costs Y amount".

At least that is my best guess from my time selling magazine adverts... admittedly I'm not sure the manufacturers of AP would have the need, want or money to pay for the top spot... maybe I'm just jaded... or maybe it adds a touch of believability to an absurd list.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> If only you knew just how much we are fed that's influenced, sponsored, paid by....in the coffee world.


LOL Who influenced you to suggest some one bought a bean to cup machine recently.







The fact that you rate it, I'd hope.

Seriously it takes all sorts and really knocking products without trying them is dubious. At least fresh roasted can be used with bean to cup machines. My wife uses a Dolce Gusto and wont use the espresso machine herself. She makes me one too from time to time. Due to the size of drinks we make I find them rather weak. Taste wise I would say some what better than CostaBucks etc. If there are any lungo pods about I get a stronger drink but taste shifts towards CostaBucks. As mentioned I don't object to their americano with a bit of milk. My Piccino came of some one that didn't have the time to use it. A chef who brewed using the beans his restaurants use. Milk based and from cleaning the machine very very strong. He switched to another make of pod machine his brother had bought. People on here might not like the the taste of his restaurant beans but peoples tastes vary and these particular pods suited him.

So in a nutshell pod machines are super quick and simple to use. Bean to cup allow decent beans to be used or do they. I came across a comment about using darker roasts in Jura machines - use a coarser grind.







Then they slag off the BE where I must have been grinding finer than I do now to get to a 15bar brew pressure. It's a fact that the usual espresso machine are more complicated to use than the alternatives however bean to cup machines may need dialling in or maybe they can do that automatically anyway. When most people see coffee being made they see button pushing not what a lot on here get up to and that is likely to be what they want.







 One good aspect is that it will get them into coffee and that may lead to an espresso machine.

The review - like many. One machine is rather expensive so likely to get a high score. No idea of how they rated them either but Starbucks substitute coffee is mentioned at the beginning. Which would probably also include the views of a coffee taster and mention how they rated them. I fell out with Which a long time ago - they are just expressing some one views and those may not tie up with reality. In fact I found some that were rather misleading and completely missed why some one might choose one product over another.

John

-


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

ajohn said:


> LOL Who influenced you to suggest some one bought a bean to cup machine recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TLDR - buy whatever you want.


----------



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh dear... we are well and truly into the generation of convenience, I guess. Time is money! psht


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Before I got my R58, I was looking to upgrade my krups £400 bean to cup machine as it was showing signs of dying. I to looked at jura and similar, was initially wowed by convenience and other things, like the app etc. Then read up more on it and it seemed the cleansing and flushing especially the milk hoses etc was needed regularly and although machine does it for you still needed to be set up. The one I looked at needed milk in a separate thing and could get one that kept it cool to.

Im sure they have there place, but glad after reading this and books, I went the so say more traditional route. Now I feel after a year have got my grind down and can froth milk lol!!

The R58 also looks so proper and shiny to!


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

It's the same in every industry though. I drive an audi a3, perfect blend for me of adequete performance, lovely interior, reliability , good economy (mine is petrol, so no dieselgate worries) good residuals, great servicing etc.

But every time I post a pic of my car on some FB group I get some guy bleating at me how my car is overpriced junk compared to his vauxhall astra.

Having owned both, trust me I know the difference, and it is just like using a profitec 700 vs using a dehlonghi. Both make coffee but one of them does it a lot better.

Most of the time its just jealousy. Have a pansonic tv that cost £2k? "My £300 beko does the same thing" Have an audi? "overpriced skoda, my ford focus is cheaper and does 70mph too". have a Vesuvius? "idiot, my dehlonghi makes coffee faster". Rinse and repeat.

The media is designed for such people because most people who can afford the best stuff are too busy working or relaxing from working to have time to read the paper. And the people who aren't are too busy slagging of people on facebook groups, too which is what I think is leading to the decrease of people actually buying papers.


----------



## ad47uk (Aug 26, 2018)

I have a dolce Gusto and a Tassimo and and they are okish for a quick coffee, depending on the pods, but they are wasteful. I then decided to get myself a Gaggia classic and a grinder and so reduced the use of the pod machines and now I got my Sage barista express, it have been a couple of months or so since i used the pod machines.

i know someone who have a Gaggia all in one machine and it is ok, sure the coffee is not as good as my Sage machine, but it is pretty good.


----------

